# Conectar Disco Duro en vez de Floppy



## morganmx (Jun 10, 2009)

Este es mi problema

Cuento con un Teclado Secuenciador Korg PA-50  cuya interfase es el Diskette de 3 1/2
debido a que lo utilizo con mucha frecuencia tengo muchos problemas con los diskettes y quisiera saber si existe algo
o si pudiera hacer algo pra que en vez de un floppy conectarle ya sea un disco duro o una lectora de tarjetas,

Yo se que es muy diferente paro segun yo en Serbia hay un cuate que hace esto solo que yo estoy en Mexico y no puedo mandar el teclado hasta allá.

Saludos y espero alguien pueda ayudarme


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Opcion 1. Si se puede, reemplaza el drive de 3½" por uno bueno.
Opcion 2. Tu teclado tiene puerto MIDI ?. Usalo para intercambio de datos con una PC.
Opcion 3.  Reemplazar el drive por un HD no va a ser sencillo ya que se requiere modificar el firmware de tu teclado. Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 17, 2009)

y Opcion 4. Tienes los planos electricos del teclado ? Postealos a ver que se puede hacer.
Pero ponte en contacto, si ?. Saludos.


----------



## morganmx (Jun 27, 2009)

Tendria que buscarlos, no los tengo, pero dejame buscarlos y si los encuentro te los mando

Gracias por la ayuda


----------

